# Mobile Network Cycling On/Off



## neverfox (Dec 4, 2011)

Recently my Mobile Network setting started cycling on and off every few seconds during use. It has started happening to my wife also, so I've stopped thinking it's a hardware issue. We are both running Gingeritis 3D 1.2 but it has been stable for months. We've also both been running the 1.49.00.0406w_1 & 0.01.79.0331w_1 radios for several months. I reflashed the radio but nothing changed. Not being able to maintain a steady data connection is obviously a serious problem. Has anyone else experienced this or have any clue what I should try first, short of reflashing the ROM (which I'd like to leave as a last resort)? Has Verizon changed something that makes this radio set quirky? My next step will probably be downgrading the radio.


----------



## bucsfann20 (Oct 7, 2011)

same thing been happening to me. I can't seem to get the problem corrected. Different radios haven't done anything.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I also found this issue, I constantly am loosing data. Switching between 4G/3G/1X. I have always had a constant 4G in my area. Also ill even loose "data" completely. Thought it was me, glad to hear there are others.

Edit: i am using Airborne by Virus.


----------



## neverfox (Dec 4, 2011)

I came across this. We are not alone.

I can literally watch the Mobile Network check box uncheck itself, then immediately start "Turning on..." over and over.


----------



## neverfox (Dec 4, 2011)

Putting the phone into "LTE Only" mode seems to circumvent the problem for now. Hopefully, Verizon will get their act together in the meantime.

UPDATE: Scratch that...


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

So I had this exact issue. Started the weekend before last. Sunday night I noticed no data then would sit in 1x then rarely 3g. Went looking around even tried different radios. Finely broke down and called VZW. They checked cell area, nothing. Tech support tells me to take my battery out for 5sec I am thinking wtf? Are you kidding me? Guess what, works like a charm haven't had the issue since. Tech says she has TB also and that a normal reboot or shutting off data and then restarting doesn't completely reset radio. I am dumbfounded but it works. Call BS if you want but it did the trick. Doesn't hurt to try.

BTW I am running gingeritis 3D too. Didn't have a noticeable data issues until trying another ROM and coming back. Working flawlessly now though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Same problem in salt lake city. Very spotty data connection for several days.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## opjones (Jul 28, 2011)

Same in Detroit, Verizon has been flaky all week


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

opjones said:


> Same in Detroit, Verizon has been flaky all week


I'll confirm Detroit area too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Same in Indiana. I will also confirm the spontaneous unchecking of the Mobile Network box in Quick Settings. I'm running Almost Sense 4.0 but also saw it happen with Thunderstick Full Blown 3.0 MR4.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neverfox (Dec 4, 2011)

The battery pull trick seemed to work for me.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Same beef here in sunny San Diego randomly my data turns off for a couple of seconds then turns on raaaaandome

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Same problem in Knoxville, Tennessee. A hot reboot does the trick for a little bit.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

Same here in Western NC

Luke


----------



## mrb1134 (May 17, 2012)

Same here in South Carolina!!!


----------

